# Patent: Canon EF 24-120mm f/3.5-5.6 IS



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 5, 2015)

```
A new patent showing a EF 24-120mm f/3.5-5.6 IS has appeared and we suspect this could be related to the EF 24-105 f/3.5-5.6 IS.</p>
<p>Patent Publication No. 2015-132637</p>
<ul>
<li>Published 2015.7.23</li>
<li>Filing date 2014.1.9</li>
</ul>
<p>Example 4</p>
<ul>
<li>Zoom ratio 4.76</li>
<li>Focal length 24.73 55.13 117.60</li>
<li>Fno. 3.60 4.91 5.83</li>
<li>Half angle of 41.18 21.43 10.42</li>
<li>Image height 21.64</li>
<li>Lens length 149.01 170.43 200.01</li>
<li>BF 38.67 61.21 74.86</li>
</ul>
<p>Canon patents</p>
<ul>
<li>Anti-vibration (Group 6)</li>
</ul>
```


----------



## The Supplanter (Aug 5, 2015)

Absolutely do not understand what the purpose of this lens would be. Would this replace something?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 5, 2015)

PA_phoxerballzz said:


> Absolutely do not understand what the purpose of this lens would be. Would this replace something?



It's probably part of the EF 24-105 f/3.5-5.6 IS development.


----------



## rfdesigner (Aug 5, 2015)

PA_phoxerballzz said:


> Absolutely do not understand what the purpose of this lens would be. Would this replace something?



Businesses like Canon need a large pile of patents..

A few fundamental patents are extremely valuable. (like "how to bend light with glass")
A few hundred mid ranking patents & A ton of low ranking patents.. 

Then when there's a conflict or a deal is being brokered the two parties can "weigh" each others patents piles and decide how to proceed. More patents puts them in a stronger position. A hundred patents for some general type of lens each with a subtle variation could help Canon prevent Nikon making an equivelent lens to one they're about to market.. perhaps a new 24-105 f4 respin is being backed up by a ton of "look-a-like" patents, or even the STM one is being backed up after the event... patents can take a long time to come through.


----------



## The Supplanter (Aug 6, 2015)

rfdesigner said:


> Businesses like Canon need a large pile of patents..
> 
> A few fundamental patents are extremely valuable. (like "how to bend light with glass")
> A few hundred mid ranking patents & A ton of low ranking patents..
> ...



I see. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## RGF (Aug 6, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> PA_phoxerballzz said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely do not understand what the purpose of this lens would be. Would this replace something?
> ...



wonder if this lens will ever see the light of day (or is it just a blocking patent)


----------



## AdamF (Aug 6, 2015)

I like the focal length range.


----------



## liv_img (Aug 6, 2015)

PA_phoxerballzz said:


> Absolutely do not understand what the purpose of this lens would be. Would this replace something?



No need to replace anything. It's an interesting travel lens. Better range than current 24-70 and 24-105mm. Nikon has one, although f:4. I would prefer f:4, also.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 6, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> PA_phoxerballzz said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely do not understand what the purpose of this lens would be. Would this replace something?
> ...


+1
Allthough an interesting focal zoom range it seems that Canon decided for the 24-105 version. 
So I believe in a "dead" patent.


----------



## Simen1 (Aug 6, 2015)

Nikon have one so Canon want one also. To avoid a patent conflict with Nikon they add IS to the design and adjusts the optical formula.


----------



## JonAustin (Aug 6, 2015)

I sure would like to see a 24-105/4L IS II (or 24-1xx) with improved optics, latest IS and coatings, etc., to replace the current 24-105L.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 6, 2015)

JonAustin said:


> I sure would like to see a 24-105/4L IS II (or 24-1xx) with improved optics, latest IS and coatings, etc., to replace the current 24-105L.


+1 would be nice but with Canon's latest releases (24-70ies) I don't see such a lens within the next 3 years if ever :-\


----------



## LonelyBoy (Aug 6, 2015)

JonAustin said:


> I sure would like to see a 24-105/4L IS II (or 24-1xx) with improved optics, latest IS and coatings, etc., to replace the current 24-105L.



I agree... but I doubt they're going to make a 3.5-5.6 L zoom. For the mid-range zooms, anyway.


----------



## abakker (Aug 7, 2015)

Has anyone noticed that this would be pretty similar to a scaled up version of the 15-85 EF-S lens? That lens has a 35mm equivalent of 24-135. When I still shot a 50d primarily, I found that range to be incredibly useful, especially for action, where auto-ISO means that you don't really worry about the variable aperture.


----------



## JonAustin (Aug 8, 2015)

LonelyBoy said:


> JonAustin said:
> 
> 
> > I sure would like to see a 24-105/4L IS II (or 24-1xx) with improved optics, latest IS and coatings, etc., to replace the current 24-105L.
> ...



All due respect, I think you missed my point. I'm talking about an update to the existing, constant max aperture 24-105/4L IS USM, not an L version of the non-L, variable max aperture 24-105/3.5-5.6 IS STM.


----------



## bob (Aug 9, 2015)

A 24-135 f/4 IS USM would be really great...


----------



## LonelyBoy (Aug 9, 2015)

JonAustin said:


> All due respect, I think you missed my point. I'm talking about an update to the existing, constant max aperture 24-105/4L IS USM, not an L version of the non-L, variable max aperture 24-105/3.5-5.6 IS STM.



All due respect, I think you missed the point of this thread. It's talking about a non-L, variable max aperture 24-120/3.5-5.6, not an update to the existing, constant max aperture 24-105/4L IS USM.


----------



## JonAustin (Aug 10, 2015)

LonelyBoy said:


> JonAustin said:
> 
> 
> > All due respect, I think you missed my point. I'm talking about an update to the existing, constant max aperture 24-105/4L IS USM, not an L version of the non-L, variable max aperture 24-105/3.5-5.6 IS STM.
> ...



With slightly less respect than previously, I completely got the point of this thread, and I still contend you missed the point of my original post. And even though my post was slightly off-topic, it was at least tangential.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Aug 11, 2015)

JonAustin said:


> With slightly less respect than previously, I completely got the point of this thread, and I still contend you missed the point of my original post. And even though my post was slightly off-topic, it was at least tangential.



No, I got your point, it just has nothing to do with this patent - it doesn't imply they'll redo the 24-105L. I'm not sure what this patent is really for; the 24-105 STM is too new for an update in the foreseeable future, and my believe is the 24-70/4 _is_ the update for the 24-105L, as we're already seeing it in kits.

Personally I wish they'd make an EF equivalent to the 18-135 IS STM (so 2X-200 IS STM) but that's not relevant to this thread either.

And you must know how condescending it sounds to start a post with "all due respect".


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Aug 26, 2015)

AdamF said:


> I like the focal length range.


It gives a bit more flexibillity for an all-around lens.


----------

